# Steam-Bibliothek - Logos / Icons in der Raster-Ansicht defekt - Gelöst



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Mai 2014)

*Steam-Bibliothek - Logos / Icons in der Raster-Ansicht defekt - Gelöst*

Moin,

habe folgendes Problem. Noch vor ein paar Tagen waren alle meine Spiele-Logos in der Raster-Ansicht voll ausgefüllt.
Jetzt habe ich bei manchen Spielen das Problem, dass nur ein kleines Icon angezeigt wird.
Kann ich die Logos neu einlesen lassen ? Woran liegt das ?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Steam-Bibliothek - Logos / Icons in der Raster-Ansicht defekt*

Ok, das scheint ein Steam-Problem zu sein, das direkt bei Steam liegt 

"Banner" Probleme :: Deutsches Forum

Kann also dicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Steam-Bibliothek - Logos / Icons in der Raster-Ansicht defekt - Gelöst*

Habe mich schon gewundert, was da los ist  Steam spackt in letzter Zeit sowieso extrem rum. Ob es der Community-Markt ist oder sonstiges.


----------



## Herbststurm (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Steam-Bibliothek - Logos / Icons in der Raster-Ansicht defekt - Gelöst*

Bei mir werden es auch jeden Tag weniger Spiele-Logos aber dafür mehr Icons angezeigt.


----------

